# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  .284

## buzzman

thinking of reaming a 7mm08 to a .284 yip stole the idea,any other 7mm calibers i should look at be nice lol

----------


## hunter308

I was thinking of doing it myself when I had my 7mm08 but with the rifle being a short action (unless you have a tikka T3) it would be a waste of time as the longer bullets with seating them deeply into the case just to fit the mag you lose powder capacity and penalise the potential of the caliber

----------


## tui_man2

Loose power capacity but loss is not that great from short action to long action with it been around 60 80feet mark on shorter barrels as well. Done a few now they go well saum another to look at to

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

I'm told the short action Savage 7mm08 is long enough in the mag etc to work well as a 284.

----------


## buzzman

shit sorry will be a t3 probly a 18" barrel cheers

----------


## camo wsm

.284 like Duleys Superpig idea? Abe just finished one for a mate of mine exactly what you are thinking of and he is stoked with it

----------


## Spanners

7 SAUM

----------


## Shearer

Don't really see the point with such a short barrel.  Not much time or space to burn all that powder without going to fast powders and high pressures.
There will obviously be some benefit but it is an expensive way to get a 280.

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

> 7 SAUM


Is it quite alright to open up the bolt face on 708 T3 and rebore to fit saum? . Was going to go that route at one stage but ended up fitting a model 7   7mm saum barrel that I had to a 270 wsm Ruger action.

----------


## Pop Shot

I'll follow this thread with interest.

----------


## jasec

Just had Abe do my 708 to 284.  Waiting on dies at the moment and then I'll be loading up some bombs to try out.  18 inch tube with Dan Can.

----------


## buzzman

swt did u ream it or rebarrel and will u be resizing from 6.5 cheers

----------


## Pop Shot

> Just had Abe do my 708 to 284.  Waiting on dies at the moment and then I'll be loading up some bombs to try out.  18 inch tube with Dan Can.


Any idea of speeds yet?

----------


## jasec

Still waiting for the dies to arrive so I can start to load.  Hopefully by the weekend.

Abe reamed the 708 out to 284.  Going to resize the Laupa 6.5 x 284 brass.  Will let you know how we go.  It's going to be a challenge with the limited availability of primers/powders and projectiles at the moment.

----------


## buzzman

cool thanks man

----------


## 300MAG

I have a 7mm08 that I had Grant at True-Flite ream to .284 and shorten to 16"s, shoot very well 162gn at 2750fps and 140gnABonds at 2900fps both loads are at max with RL17. Could find another powder to come close and primer selection was also important, the 162gn load preferred CCI primers less pressure the 140gnABs didn't make much difference. Grant also sold us a old 6.5x55 Tikka barrel he wanted to get rid of, reamed to 6.5x284 16" barrel, this is starting to be my favorite combo 140gn A-max at 2750fps 130gnABs at 2800fps. All my loads were from Greg Duleys writeup he did in NZHUNTER.
 Shot it at 600yds a couple of weeks ago on steel managed 5 shot 4" group - rapped(haven't shot the .284 since load development as still waiting for shipment of the 162gnA-maxs). Shot my first deer with this combo last weekend.
I have a DPT suppressor fitted to both barrels, after about 200rnds the first baffle is starting to erode quite badly the others looking like new. A new baffle to replace is only $45 to me not a issue really when you have such a light compact and accurate rifle. My next step is to maybe flute the barrel and bolt.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

What powder are you using in your 6.5-284 as I have a Tikka the same with 20" barrel I want to use 130 grn ABs

----------


## 300MAG

RL17 tried 6 other powders nothing close in the 16" barrel wouldn't shoot any of the solid copper bullets either.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Thanks any idea on Vol with 130grn

----------


## 260rem

What the F--K is a .284 yip?????????????????????????¿

----------


## jasec

No dies yet.  Waiting, waiting, waiting.........

----------


## mikee

> What the F--K is a .284 yip?????????????????????????¿


.283 + .001 = .284 ( i think so anyway)  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> No dies yet.  Waiting, waiting, waiting.........


Fark you're slow.

----------


## jasec

> Fark you're slow.


Yeah, don't you know it.  Mind you, with the amount of shit you have in your shed you most likely have a set of 284 dies sitting there.

----------


## kiwijames

Nah that other fella keeps me short on everything.

----------


## jasec

> Nah that other fella keeps me short on everything.


Guard your stash of Amax's, Projectiles and Reloader 17.........

----------


## kiwijames

All gone  :Sad:   @Ginga

----------


## Kaimai Views

> I have a 7mm08 that I had Grant at True-Flite ream to .284 and shorten to 16"s, shoot very well 162gn at 2750fps and 140gnABonds at 2900fps both loads are at max with RL17. Could find another powder to come close and primer selection was also important, the 162gn load preferred CCI primers less pressure the 140gnABs didn't make much difference. Grant also sold us a old 6.5x55 Tikka barrel he wanted to get rid of, reamed to 6.5x284 16" barrel, this is starting to be my favorite combo 140gn A-max at 2750fps 130gnABs at 2800fps. All my loads were from Greg Duleys writeup he did in NZHUNTER.
>  Shot it at 600yds a couple of weeks ago on steel managed 5 shot 4" group - rapped(haven't shot the .284 since load development as still waiting for shipment of the 162gnA-maxs). Shot my first deer with this combo last weekend.
> I have a DPT suppressor fitted to both barrels, after about 200rnds the first baffle is starting to erode quite badly the others looking like new. A new baffle to replace is only $45 to me not a issue really when you have such a light compact and accurate rifle. My next step is to maybe flute the barrel and bolt.


I thought those dpt have a lifetime warranty?? Surely if the baffles are stuffed after only 200 rounds it should be replaced for free under warranty. No way should you have to pay to replace manufacturers faults. That's what warranty is for.

----------


## Sidney

> I thought those dpt have a lifetime warranty?? Surely if the baffles are stuffed after only 200 rounds it should be replaced for free under warranty. No way should you have to pay to replace manufacturers faults. That's what warranty is for.


If you buy an alloy moderator, and use a medium capacity plus centre fire cartridge, you'll start eroding the first baffle from the first shot..

It aint something that a manufacturer can change.  Insert some steel, titanium and it'll last longer.  If you want 195gr cans, you pay the penalty..

It should last 500 rounds, before replacement of the module..

----------


## Kiwi Greg

As I'm sure has been pointed out before, the problem with modular suppressors is you can take them apart.

All suppressors with alloy internals suffer from erosion. 

The shorter the barrel (bush pig), the bigger the case, the more the pressure, the greater the heat, the lighter the suppressor, the worse it is.

If you can't take it apart & see it happening you can't get stressed about it.

----------


## ebf

> I thought those dpt have a lifetime warranty?? Surely if the baffles are stuffed after only 200 rounds it should be replaced for free under warranty. No way should you have to pay to replace manufacturers faults. That's what warranty is for.


No manufacturer in his right mind would offer a lifetime guarantee when every tom, dick and harry fire a variety of projectiles, some at absolutely insane loads down a can. DPT offers replacement baffles at a reasonable price, doubt you'd need to replace anything other than the first one. Also, if you're going to be firing high volume, a light weight modular can is probably not the best option.

----------


## Toby

iirc its 2000 rounds for a dpt

----------


## Kaimai Views

> No manufacturer in his right mind would offer a lifetime guarantee when every tom, dick and harry fire a variety of projectiles, some at absolutely insane loads down a can. DPT offers replacement baffles at a reasonable price, doubt you'd need to replace anything other than the first one. Also, if you're going to be firing high volume, a light weight modular can is probably not the best option.


Quote from their ad in NZ Guns magazine: " DPT suppressors come with a lifetime warranty ".  

That ad has been running for a year or more, so it is reasonable to assume that anyone who has purchased one of those suppressors has the right to expect a lifetime warranty to be honoured.

----------


## von tempsky fan

I have a t3 284 , had Abe ream out a t3 7mm08 fit a long action mag and bolt stop, shorten the barrel to 19" and fit a second hand, barely used Hardy 7mm gen 4 magnum can. Im shooting the 150 LR Accubonds at 2960 with a mild load of R17 hot load pressure was 3gr higher . Shoots well .4 most days.

----------


## jasec

Where are you sourcing your 150 LR Accubonds from?  Hard to find....

Cheers

J

----------


## 300MAG

A life time warranty is for machining and component quality not for abuse of the product, which I believe I'm doing with a 16" barrel and max loads probably 65000psi loads. The product is top quality lightweight, works bloody well and it's priced very well. My .223 DPT is like new inside and fired thousands of rounds. Come on get real.

----------


## mikee

yep, wear and tear is not warranty.

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Where are you sourcing your 150 LR Accubonds from?  Hard to find....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> J


Hi Jasec, I got tui_man2 to get them for me, he might have a few left, might pay to PM him.

----------


## jasec

> Hi Jasec, I got tui_man2 to get them for me, he might have a few left, might pay to PM him.


Cheers mate.  Dies arrived today.  Should get to the range next weekend to see how she runs.

----------


## Cartman

284s were its at. Mine was outdoing 7mm mag performance with 26 inch barrel and the amax. For a point and shoot load the 120 ttsx goes real well too.

----------


## jasec

Finally got to the range this arvo.

18 inch tube with hardy can.

Main load for getting out there is 162 Hornady Match projectile. Went with these as A-Max are hard to source.  Started with ADI minimum load of 50 grains 2209 for 2500 out of the 18 inch tube.  Worked up to 54 grain for 2700 which is pretty good for the barrel length.  No pressure at all but at 55 there was a slight ejector mark on the case.

At 2700 a 3 shot group were all touching.  Haven't measured it but it would be 15 mm or less.  Ran the numbers through the computer and validated the drop to 390 yard. Too easy with the CDS.

Gun wasn't fussy at all - Hornday e tips almost touching, reduced load for the boys with 120 ballistic tips were touching at a hundy.

Great job Abe, works like a dream.  

Now to find some donks to give it a real trial run.

Cheers

J

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Did shot the Hornady Match as well on my 7mm Mag right after I shot he Amax's, pretty much the same POI and velocities.
Knowing they have different BC's just for a fun targeting shoot I will maybe keep sourcing the Match projectiles and the Amax's for serious game.
I will do some load for my 7-08 with the match pill and see what I can get. 
Good stuff, all the best!

----------


## Timmay

Bump from the dead I know, but. What's the case capacity difference between say a tikka 7mm08 with a throat long enough to have the 162amax base seated at the neck junction vs a 284 like   @GWH has (base seated at neck junction)??

Edit: I guess it's similar to factory? so 56 for the 08 and 66 284

----------


## GWH

> Bump from the dead I know, but. What's the case capacity difference between say a tikka 7mm08 with a throat long enough to have the 162amax base seated at the neck junction vs a 284 like   @GWH has (base seated at neck junction)??
> 
> Edit: I guess it's similar to factory? so 56 for the 08 and 66 284


 @Timmy

Sorry finally got round to having a look at this for you.

As per QL, see the usable case capacity as marked in red.  This is with the bullets seated in both cases as you described above.





Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## pete88

I have had several 284's and 30-284's over the last 40 years or so.
The early ones were  on Remington 600's but those actions are really too short to work properly with the 284 case and feeding was problematic.
The last 30-284 was on a rechambered 308 T3 with long mag & bolt stop, excellent gun, accurate plus feed and function were perfect.
At the moment I have a 18" T3 in 308, a new 30-284 Win reamer and a new set of dies.
I want to use Winchester brass rather than neck up 6.5 x 284 Norma or Lapua brass as the Winchester brass measures slightly smaller in the base than the Scandi cases and my reamer was made specifically for 284 Winchester brass.
Anyone with spare 284 brass PM me and I'll likely buy it
Cheers

----------


## Timmay

I'm looking at a T3x in 7mm08 reamed out to 284 or 6.5x55 for long range work (definitely sub 1000 yards, more like 600-750m max), Has anyone thats reamed a Tikka to 284 got some feedback on whether they would do it again? 
I've used the 162 Amax on a few reds and it absolutely sacked them so I feel confident with that pill (was launched from a 7mmRM)

----------


## Simmo

Dropping my T3 and new 7-08 barrel with Dave Ward today for barrel swap and reaming to .284. 

Will be a few weeks before I bed it and get into load development, but will let you know how it turns out.

----------


## buzzman

> I'm looking at a T3x in 7mm08 reamed out to 284 or 6.5x55 for long range work (definitely sub 1000 yards, more like 600-750m max), Has anyone thats reamed a Tikka to 284 got some feedback on whether they would do it again? 
> I've used the 162 Amax on a few reds and it absolutely sacked them so I feel confident with that pill (was launched from a 7mmRM)


I've done 3 now and would do it again awesome round will do abot 2700 - 2800 fps with the 162amax. my 7mm08ai I've got at moment is gay but dose the same thing and I have a spare fl die if u wanted to go that way 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> I'm looking at a T3x in 7mm08 reamed out to 284 or 6.5x55 for long range work (definitely sub 1000 yards, more like 600-750m max), Has anyone thats reamed a Tikka to 284 got some feedback on whether they would do it again? 
> I've used the 162 Amax on a few reds and it absolutely sacked them so I feel confident with that pill (was launched from a 7mmRM)


I love my T3 284. 17" barrel pushing 162 amax very accurately at 2740 fps. Holds 1000 ft-lbs to 850 yards. I run a DPT magnum can, its quiet and easy to shoot well, and only same overall length as a 21 inch barrel. Its the one im reaching for in the safe all the time now.

----------


## Cartman

26 inch barrel and RL17 gave me 2955fps with 162amax chopped the barrel rossi 20 inches and using 2213SC for 2720fps but I've just brought 2lbs of RL17 so may chop it further.

----------


## GWH

> 26 inch barrel and RL17 gave me 2955fps with 162amax chopped the barrel rossi 20 inches and using 2213SC for 2720fps but I've just brought 2lbs of RL17 so may chop it further.


Im using H414 in my 17"

----------


## Timmay

Thanks guys @buzzman was that a Sako 75 that was on here?

----------

